# فلنبدأ بهذا التصميم



## salah_design (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تحية لاخوتي بالمنتدى احببت ان نبدأ 
ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وان يكون التصميم بسيط حتى نرتقي بالتصاميم تباعا
ويسمح لكل اخ ان يعدل على التصميم حسب وجهة نظره ولكن هذا التصميم هو الاساس واي تعديل يكون بالارضيات والاطارات فقط 
فلنبدأ على بركة الله
التحميل من المرفقات


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (24 ديسمبر 2010)

البرنامج الذي عندي فشل في فتح الملف , لأن إصدار البرنامج عندي هو الذي أدرجه الأستاذ أبو بحر (2006) أقدم من الإصدار الذي عليه الملف (2008).

فأرجو من الأستاذ صلاح إما إدراج الملف بالإصدار الفديم , أو إدراج الصورة بامتداد bmp أو jpeg.
مع خالص الشكر والامتنان


----------



## salah_design (24 ديسمبر 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> البرنامج الذي عندي فشل في فتح الملف , لأن إصدار البرنامج عندي هو الذي أدرجه الأستاذ أبو بحر (2006) أقدم من الإصدار الذي عليه الملف (2008).
> 
> فأرجو من الأستاذ صلاح إما إدراج الملف بالإصدار الفديم , أو إدراج الصورة بامتداد bmp أو jpeg.
> مع خالص الشكر والامتنان


ابشر اخي 
سوف ارفعه eps


----------



## kad8 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

لم يفتح معي انا ايضا
ولا اعرف كيف افتح eps


----------



## salah_design (24 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> لم يفتح معي انا ايضا
> ولا اعرف كيف افتح eps


حياك الله اخي
طريقة فتح ملف eps
1- فتح صفحة عمل جديدة
2- من قائمة vector اختيار import ( في الاصدار 9 توجد import في قائمة ملف )
3- اختيار الملف وعمل فتح
ارجو لك التوفيق 
واعلامي اذا تمت عملية فتح الملف بنجاح


----------



## kad8 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

تمام فتح الملف 
عمل جميل الله يجزيك الخير

سؤال انا فتح ملف جديد مقاس 100*100
طلع اصغر من الرسم

كيف ممكن اكبر سطح العمل او اصغر الشكل ؟


----------



## salah_design (24 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> تمام فتح الملف
> عمل جميل الله يجزيك الخير
> 
> سؤال انا فتح ملف جديد مقاس 100*100
> ...


لو عدت لدرس رقم 1 رح تجد الحل
وسوف اشرح لك كيفية التكبير والتصغير 
1- من قائمة vector tools اختيار الخيار الثاني بعد السهم بالضغط عليها مرة واحده سيظهر لك 8 مربعات بلون اسود محيطه للرسم 
2- اضغط على اي مربع وابدأ بالتكبير وانت ضاغط على الماوس ( المربع الصغير الذي سوف تختاره سوف يتم التكبير من خلاله ) اما اذا اخترت اي من المربعات في الزوايا الاربع فسوف يتم تكبير الرسم بنفس النسبة الطول والعرض

الطريقة الثانية للتكبير
اذا اردت التكبير وفق قياس معين 
1- بالضغط على نفس الاداة السابقة مرة ثانية سوف تظهر معك صفحة خيارات من خلالها سوف تحدد الارتفاع والعرض الذي تريد
ارجو ان يكون الشرح واضح 
اعلمني في حال تمت الامور على خير واي سؤال انا بالخدمة
تحياتي لك


----------



## kad8 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
تمام 100% 

الله يكرمك


----------



## salah_design (24 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> تمام 100%
> 
> الله يكرمك


لا تحرمنا من دعواتك
ربي يوفقك 
اسعدني انك استفدت من شرحي واجابتي عن اسئلتك


----------



## kad8 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذه اول محاولة لي ضمن المهارات التي تعلمتها على البرنامج الى الان
جزى الله خيرا الاخ صلاح الذي علمني اياها


















بانتظار محاولات الاخوة


----------



## salah_design (25 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه اول محاولة لي ضمن المهارات التي تعلمتها على البرنامج الى الان
> جزى الله خيرا الاخ صلاح الذي علمني اياها
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعجبني عملك تسلم ايدك
اخي تسمح لي بان اعقب على عملك
العمل جيد 
ولكي تزيد خبرتك ارجو ان تعمل محاولة جديده فالخبرة لا تعني المدة بل تعني التنوع بالعمل
لذلك اطلب منك ان تقوم بتكرار العمل باسلوب اخر حتى تتنوع افكارك حاول على نفس التصميم ولكن بافكار جديده
تحياتي لك واشكر لك الثناء علي 
تقبل تحياتي وانتظر منك الجديد


----------



## kad8 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هذه محاولة اخرى


----------



## salah_design (27 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> هذه محاولة اخرى


لا استطيع الا القول 
ابدعت
ارجو ان تكون هذه الكلمة وافيه بحق عملك


----------

